# t5 HO fixture



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

any body use this light fixture, how is that. thanks.

http://www.fishneedit.com/


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks ok. The english isn't very good, but the price is excellent! 

Just be sure to get the right bulbs with it..


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> It looks ok. The english isn't very good, but the price is excellent!
> 
> Just be sure to get the right bulbs with it..


user manual no good?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I get the impression that the person sending email has English as a second language (just like me lol), but other then few spelling errors no communication problems ,just the opposite, they are very prompt in answering any emails

other then few glitches here and there, I'd recommend them..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

See thread:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11766

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

this is lighting fixture for plants. they have a store in Burlingt.

http://sunblasterlighting.com/


----------

